# Unable to cross build lumina for Raspberry Pi



## neal (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm using ports-mgmt/poudriere to cross build packages for my Raspberry Pi, which is working very nicely at the moment. Unfortunately I'm unable to compile the `lumina` desktop though. It fails building devel/qmake5.

The relevant part of the problem seems to be a spate of messages like the following:


```
/tmp/qdatetime-340e89.s:8973: Error: selected processor does not support `movw r5,#49096'
```

Does anyone have any ideas as to how I can fix this, as it would be nice to get a desktop working on the Pi?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2015)

This looks like it needs to be fixed upstream. It's also possible it's due to failures with Clang. You could try setting it to use GCC instead. As for a desktop, x11/lxde-meta builds fine, I haven't had a chance to test it though.


----------



## acheron (Jan 17, 2015)

movw, movt are instructions for ARMv6T2 and above and the toolchain is for armv6 (not thumb2) hence the error. You need to check why this instruction is emitted (error in cpu detection or the cpu is hardcoded to armv7 or ...) and check upstream if there is a patch for that.

Edit: the port builds successfully on Sean's build machine: http://chips.ysv.freebsd.org/data/11armv6-11armv6/2015-01-07_01h29m17s/logs/qt5-qmake-5.3.2.log


----------

